# Lake Russell Elbert Co.



## likemhunt (Oct 14, 2008)

My son and I hunted hard around the lake this weekend ,found a lot of Rubs ,acorn and fresh droppings .But we did not see a deer.He just got a new smokepole and had some high hopes . I wished he would have got one , but we`ll get one this weekend.


----------



## JW2 (Oct 26, 2008)

likemhunt said:


> My son and I hunted hard around the lake this weekend ,found a lot of Rubs ,acorn and fresh droppings .But we did not see a deer.He just got a new smokepole and had some high hopes . I wished he would have got one , but we`ll get one this weekend.



Our club backs up to the lake, and we have seen minimal deer.


----------



## likemhunt (Oct 27, 2008)

What creek does ya`lls club back up too?


----------



## Bronco (Oct 30, 2008)

We are near a tributary of Van Creek, not far from Russell State Park.  Saw one small buck chasing over the weekend.  Other than that, mostly does.


----------



## likemhunt (Oct 30, 2008)

We were hunting up cool water creek . Not far from State Park


----------



## Bronco (Nov 3, 2008)

Saw a buttonhead on two occasions and a pig along the creek.  

Likemhunt, have you been hunting that area long?


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Not really ,off and on . used to hunt a lot up around smith mcgee bridge below hartwell dam on russel.from there to the next bridge down. I think there is a boat ramp on the s.c. side called mt. veiw. put in there a lot.and side on over to the ga. side. lot of good hunting there.


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 3, 2008)

hunt there maybe once or twiced a year. go to the state park with the camper, boat and family and have a big old time hunting and some GOOOOD EATING.


----------



## Bronco (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice.  We are new to the area and were just wondering when it really heats up around there.


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 6, 2008)

next 2 weeks should be good


----------



## Jeff Blair (Nov 15, 2008)

We took these does not far from the state park a few weeks ago.  We have been seeing less and less deer over the years there.


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice, that fun right there. Lot of good land around that lake. Is that up Vans Creek?


----------



## Jeff Blair (Nov 19, 2008)

Nothing like hunting by boat.  Yes that was in Vans Creek.


----------

